# Festplatte tut nicht



## majoko (8. Juni 2011)

Hi irgendwie tut meine 2t Festplatte nihct. Habe sie eben wieder angeschlossen aber wenn ich sie im Explorer oeffnen will haengt sich dieser  auf... Ausserdem hab ich einmal die meldung bekommen ich soll sie neu formatieren und einmal was von einem "cyclic redundancy check" (habs zu schnell weggeklickt...).
Was kann ich probiern um sie zu retten? Und wie kann ich rauskriegen was drauf ist? Ich bin mir nicht ischer ob was wichtiges  dabei ist... bevor ich formatiere... Lg majoko


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2011)

Hai,

Fehlermeldungen sollte man gar nicht, insbesondere nicht schnell weg klicken. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man nicht weiss was sie bedeuten.

CRC bedeutet eigentlich ein Prüfsummencheck. Was dies im Zusammenhang mit einer Festplatte bedeutet weiss ich nicht. (und bin zu faul für dich bei Google zu suchen)
Es könnte aber der Grund für den Explorer-Hänger sein, da der Check noch läuft.

Wenn es deine 2. Festplatte ist, warum weisst du nicht was drauf ist ?

Ein wenig mehr Mühe bei Rechtschreibung und Formulierung wäre nicht schlecht.

Ciao Stefan


----------

